# Circuito Secuencial Sincrónico (CSS) contador usando FF-JK



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 16, 2008)

En el archivo adjunto sale lo que debe contar el circuito.

He llegado a los siguientes resultados siguiendo los tediosos pasos de diseño de un CSA.



Ecuaciones para los Flip Flops A, B, C y D respectivamente

Ja = BCDX
Ka = 'no'X + D

Jb = CD*'no'X + 'no'A*'no'C*'no'D*X + AD*'no'X
Kb = D + C*'no'X + 'no'C*X

Jc = 'no'A*'no'B*D*'no'X + 'no'A*'no'B*'no'C*'no'D*X
Kc = D + 'no'B*X + B*'no'X

Jd = 'no'B*'no'D + B*'no'C*'no'X + BCX
Kd = 'no'X + 'no'A*D



Ecuaciones para las salidas Z3, Z2, Z1, Z0

Z3 = B*'no'X
Z2 = C
Z1 = A*'no'D + 'no'C*D*'no'X + C*'no'D*X
Z0 = A


Si alguien sabe lo del valor de una carga lógica TTL en este circuito a diseñar les agredecería mucho su ayuda, eso por ahora.

PD: Los 'no' indican negación y por ejemplo Ja (se lee jota sub a) hace alusión a la entrada J del Flip Flop A.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh perdón, tediosos pasos de diseño de un CSS debería decir.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 16, 2008)

Ojo porque usé A, B, C, D como variables de entrada y X como variable de control.


----------



## Jaime Parada Garcés (Mar 17, 2008)

Enunciado:

Utilizando FF-JK, diseñe un circuito que cuente los valores decimales pares ascendentes (0,2,4,6,8), o impares descendentes (9,7,5,3,1), dependiendo de un entrada de control A (ojo que le puse X en vez de A).

En el circuito determine el valor de una carga lógica TTL.


PD: supongo q los decimales pares ascendentes son 0,2,4,6,8 y los decimales impares descendentes son 9,7,5,3,1.


----------

